
Time Travel Without Paradoxes - asimpletune
http://adsabs.harvard.edu/abs/2019PhLA..383.2704C
======
FiatLuxDave
Basically, it is saying that if you want to go back in time through a wormhole
to kill your own grandfather, that quantum interference effects caused by the
inconsistency in time which that would cause would make you reflect off the
wormhole and not be able to enter it.

This provides a protection mechanism which would prevent the typical type of
time-travel paradox.

------
asimpletune
It would be really nice if someone could explain some of this in lay terms.

